# Need two over nite to falcon!



## charlie lawless (Dec 24, 2010)

Gonna leave port o Connor sat am. Be back sun. Noonish.
Going to falcon try and jig some black fin tuna and such!
Maybe hit up a few shrimp boats on the way in sun.am.
If interested text or call 254 482 0088


----------



## charlie lawless (Dec 24, 2010)

*Got a crew!*

Got a full crew thanks fellas!


----------

